# Low spin driver head with a high spin shaft?



## Tab373 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quick question if I have a low spin driver head and fit a high spin shaft what would be the result. I Have a callaway tour authentic 8.5 head going to put a bi matrix shaft in it but have also a black tie shaft to try in it. Now the black tie is low spin low launch but you can get other shafts that are high spin ie the white tie. Just wondered if it would just meet in the middle and produce a medium flight.currently hit the ball low to medium flight with my ft9 tour imix but would like a medium flight.or I could just get a more lofted driver


----------



## mab (Jan 15, 2014)

It is the driver head and loft that most influence launch angle and spin. Typically you would select a head that puts you in the correct launch angle range and spin range, after which you would fine tune with a shaft that best suits you swing. If you are hitting the ball way too low with a Black Tie, a White or Red Tie is unlikely to miraculously give you an extra 5* of launch. It should, however, marginally increase your launch angle.

Also, you mention you intend to install a bimatrix shaft, by which I assume you mean the Grafalloy Bimatrix Tour Prototype. This is not a high launching shaft so I would not expect to see a material improvement in your launch conditions over and above the Black Tie.

It's difficult to recommend you a solution without any further information. However, suffice to say only a small percentage of golfers would optimise thair launch conditions with a low spin head in 8.5* paired with the somewhat stout Black Tie. That is also true even paired with a White or Red Tie, as 8.5 is a low loft in today's world.

Most golfers benefit from a higher lofted driver, but shaft choice really does depend on your swing.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 15, 2014)

There is definitely a difference between 'flight' and 'launch'. Launch is determined by Loft and Angle of attack more than by the shaft (normally). Flight is governed more by a combo of the loft and the shaft - spin being what really controls flight along the initial launch path. And your swing - AofA, Speed, Release and a couple other variables also affect things.

With so many variables/unknowns, it's really hard to predict what can be 'best' - and often the difference between 'Ok, but not optimised' and 'best' is not a huge amount anyway!

Best method is to try them all out in a controlled fitting session!


----------

